# Wall color



## Ntgardner (Jul 27, 2015)

Help me with a new wall color!!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I like any shade of brown on walls. My LR is a taupe. You'd need a color to complement your floor.

Nice room.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I like the current color. Other than I like very light greens, off whites (Benjamin Moore cameo white), yellows, and light blues in smaller rooms. It's all a matter of preference and what works with your furniture.


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

Taupe (mushroom, sand, khaki, jute, stone, etc.)


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

If this is the color of your furniture, you can use a light brown shade along with one wall painted with coffee shade. Using a nice chandelier will brighten up the whole room. Accordingly, you can decide the color for flooring also.


----------



## aliciatapp (Dec 18, 2008)

*color of wall*

Just paint the one wall that's really tall.. use a Tuscan rusty color

Alicia
http://www.Aliciatappdesigns.com
imaged tiles


----------



## soap94 (Sep 25, 2015)

I would say you have beautiful room. If you wish you can just refresh your design by adding some cool stuff


----------

